# Während dem spielen plötzlich sehr lautes rauschen



## gamermax007 (9. September 2009)

*Während dem spielen plötzlich sehr lautes rauschen*

Hallo Leute,
ich habe folgendes Problem:
Sobald ich etwas spiele (Age of Conan, Stronghold 2, usw) kommt plötzlich (nach ca. 30 Minuten spielen) ein seeehr lautes rauschen. Jedes mal erschreck ich mich zu Tode...ich habe ein Logitech G35 Headset, das ich zwischen 2.0 und  7.1 switchen kann, in beiden Fällen tritt es aus dem nichts auf. Die Soundoptionen in Spielen zu ändern bringt nichts. Habe ein Asus G2SG Notebook mit Realtek Onboard Sound.
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, ich halt das nichmehr aus


----------



## stefan.net82 (9. September 2009)

*AW: Während dem spielen plötzlich sehr lautes rauschen*

is das rauschen noch da wenn der pc aus ist?

wenn ja, vielleicht bist du der nächste tinnitus-patient! (bin nämlich auch einer!)

lg,
stefan


----------



## gamermax007 (9. September 2009)

*AW: Während dem spielen plötzlich sehr lautes rauschen*



stefan.net82 schrieb:


> is das rauschen noch da wenn der pc aus ist?
> 
> wenn ja, vielleicht bist du der nächste tinnitus-patient! (bin nämlich auch einer!)
> 
> ...



 nein

sobald ich das Spiel beende und wieder auf dem Desktop bin ist das rauschen vorbei...


----------



## Eiche (9. September 2009)

*AW: Während dem spielen plötzlich sehr lautes rauschen*

neusten treiber haste installiert?
Hörst du vieleicht dein mic?


----------



## gamermax007 (9. September 2009)

*AW: Während dem spielen plötzlich sehr lautes rauschen*



zeffer schrieb:


> neusten treiber haste installiert?
> Hörst du vieleicht dein mic?



Ja die neusten Treiber sind drauf...
nein, mein Mic ist es definitiv nicht, das kann man vergleichen mit dem 'Fernseher' rauschen, aber sehr laut und von 0 auf sofort...

kann es daran liegen das ich im Windows (Vista) betrieb 7.1 eingestellt hab? Allerdings kann ich das aufgrund der Logi Treiber nicht ändern...


----------



## Eiche (10. September 2009)

*AW: Während dem spielen plötzlich sehr lautes rauschen*

Realtek sound deinstalliert?


----------



## gamermax007 (10. September 2009)

*AW: Während dem spielen plötzlich sehr lautes rauschen*



zeffer schrieb:


> Realtek sound deinstalliert?



Wie geht das?
Sry bin in dem Thema ein noob


----------



## Eiche (10. September 2009)

*AW: Während dem spielen plötzlich sehr lautes rauschen*

naja dei headset ist doch usb es hat einen eigen Treiber und nichts mit deiner Realtek sound zu tun vileicht entsteht da ein konflikt .
Denke aber das du deinen schlepptop auch eingene boxen hatt die du hin und wieder nutzt die gehen dann nicht mehr.

http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/441/5095&cl=de,de?WT.ac=sc|downloads||dd
und deine Realtek sond hatt eingene 
High Definition Audio Codecs
AC'97 Audio Codecs
eines davon brauchst du welches müsste im gerätemanager stehen


----------



## gamermax007 (10. September 2009)

*AW: Während dem spielen plötzlich sehr lautes rauschen*



zeffer schrieb:


> naja dei headset ist doch usb es hat einen eigen Treiber und nichts mit deiner Realtek sound zu tun vileicht entsteht da ein konflikt .
> Denke aber das du deinen schlepptop auch eingene boxen hatt die du hin und wieder nutzt die gehen dann nicht mehr.
> 
> http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/441/5095&cl=de,de?WT.ac=sc|downloads||dd
> ...



Joa, also im Gerätemanager stehen beide, das G35 und der Realtek Sound, ich werde mal wie du gesagt hast den Realtek deaktivieren, mal sehen ob es was bringt


----------



## gamermax007 (10. September 2009)

*AW: Während dem spielen plötzlich sehr lautes rauschen*

Super, Problem behoben!
Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## karl0815 (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Während dem spielen plötzlich sehr lautes rauschen*

WOW ich hatte dasselbe Problem gerade.. das Rauschen ist ja ohrenbetäubend. Logitech sollte mal im Handbuch deutlich davor warnen.

edit: Im Geräte-Manager ist definitiv nur das Logitech Headset aktiviert, trotzdem ist das Rauschen wieder aufgetreten. Versuche nun das Software-Update..

edit2: das Rauschen tritt immer noch auf. Hat jemand einen Tipp?


----------

